# Crail....Scotland



## In2detailing

Hi Folks.

Any of you attending the events at Crail?

We plan to be at a few of them, would he great to meet some fellow DW members.

Imran 

:driver:


----------



## k4ith

Mag days are busy but most of the focus is on the track, sales might be few and far between speaking from experience. Brand/co awereness might be helped though.


----------



## Kerr

I went last year for the German Invasion day. It was the first time I had been in years and I was surprised by the turnout. It was nowhere near as busy as it used to be many years ago. 

Normal thrash days were always dead. That wouldn't be worth your time. 

There was a couple of detailing suppliers at the German invasion day. Wowo's were one of them.


----------



## Steviemk6

I miss the good old days when it first started. A part time ambulance 
and a dodgy set of traffic lights lol good times had there :driver:


----------



## Kerr

Steviemk6 said:


> I miss the good old days when it first started. A part time ambulance
> and a dodgy set of traffic lights lol good times had there :driver:


When did it start?

I think 2003/04 was my first year. The Max Power day was massive.


----------



## cossiecol

Steviemk6 said:


> I miss the good old days when it first started. A part time ambulance
> and a dodgy set of traffic lights lol good times had there :driver:


Lol that takes me back


----------



## In2detailing

Will mostly be the magazine events, wont be attending the general thrash days

Hopefully will get some brand awareness, anything else is a bonus really.

If anything will be a day out and bring back some memories of the old Almera. Yes I modified a Nissan Almera


----------



## John-R-

Do you still have to dodge all the potholes 

John


----------



## Kerr

John-R- said:


> Do you still have to dodge all the potholes
> 
> John


They aren't allowed to do any work on the grounds as it's protected land. Rather than tuning right at the end of the strip it's now left, back through the parked cars, then a u turn to join the queue.


----------



## bradleymarky

I'll be staying close to Craig the back end of July, when do these events take place ?


----------



## Kerr

bradleymarky said:


> I'll be staying close to Craig the back end of July, when do these events take place ?


Here's the calender.

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/schedule.php?ID=1

30th July is the Japanese performance day.


----------



## ColinG

Jeez, haven't been to Crail in years, are any of the Scottish car events as big as they used to be? I remember taking my nephew to Knockhill for a hot hatch day a few years back and the turnout was very very poor relative to the old days when there were cars everywhere and you struggled to find a spot to park.

I might be interested if a number of other forum members were going also, subject to other commitments of course.


----------



## [email protected]_Mc

Will be there sometimes this year too


----------



## k9vnd

Attend with the audi on any german/vw themed day's, sometimes pop up to the ford events just to ruin there day lol


----------

